# First AR build $345



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been wanting an extra AR 15 to put back just in case I need it someday. And with the sale at Palmetto armory it looks like
now would be a good time. So i'm going to do my first build. I have done trigger jobs and had most of my AR apart for cleaning
so I think it will go smooth. But if anyone has any tips they would be appreciated

Looks like the price will be a big plus

Complete upper $199.99
stripped lower $39.99
complete lower kit $69.99 <------309.97 I think this is lowest I've seen for an AR

Carry handle $15.00
Background check $20.00 <-------344.97 total

complete upper







Stripped Lower







lower parts kit 
View attachment 81441


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Spare small parts.

AR-15 Easily Lost or Damaged Parts Set - AR15Xtreme

EDIT: Promo code for that site 10% off with code promo10%off


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Spare small parts.
> 
> AR-15 Easily Lost or Damaged Parts Set - AR15Xtreme
> 
> EDIT: Promo code for that site 10% off with code promo10%off


Nice,,, I ordered that


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is not difficult to build a lower or an entire AR for that matter. Watch a few youtube vids on assembling a lower and you will get an idea not only on how to do it, but what tools that you may need. Over time, I have bought more specialty tools to use in assembling as it does make it easier and less likely to damage or lose parts.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I would have just bought one with a warranty. Off Grabagun website, but of course your too late by a day.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Good price, the experience of the build is a plus.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I would have just bought one with a warranty. Off Grabagun website, but of course your too late by a day.


they have been running this every few weeks. Probably as they have inventory to sell. That's a good deal for DPMS. Prices are crazy lately. Not only for 15's but for 10's as well.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> they have been running this every few weeks. Probably as they have inventory to sell. That's a good deal for DPMS. Prices are crazy lately. Not only for 15's but for 10's as well.


Hey do you know if the discount code will work on Sale/Clearance Items?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hey do you know if the discount code will work on Sale/Clearance Items?


Sorry I don't.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I would have just bought one with a warranty. Off Grabagun website, but of course your too late by a day.


 The palmetto arms co. Have excellent reputation as a seller. They didn't try to stick it to anyone when prices went stupid crazy
These have a warranty $199 free shipping. and the quality isn't left out.,,,And you still have time


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

RedLion said:


> It is not difficult to build a lower or an entire AR for that matter. Watch a few youtube vids on assembling a lower and you will get an idea not only on how to do it, but what tools that you may need. Over time, I have bought more specialty tools to use in assembling as it does make it easier and less likely to damage or lose parts.


Read this mans post! He has an excellent idea. Not only watch some videos but save them on disc. 
Keep one or 2 cheap laptops and keep them in the Faraday cage. Education and Entertainment 
after SHTF Need one solar panel one battery.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Read this mans post! He has an excellent idea. Not only watch some videos but save them on disc.
> Keep one or 2 cheap laptops and keep them in the Faraday cage. Education and Entertainment
> after SHTF Need one solar panel one battery.


Let's all be realistic and get a set of schematics, Allen wrenches, a wheeler kit, and call it good. If you can put together a lego set you can learn how to put together an AR.

Stock up on lowers and parts kits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

youngridge said:


> Let's all be realistic and get a set of schematics, Allen wrenches, a wheeler kit, and call it good. If you can put together a lego set you can learn how to put together an AR.
> 
> Stock up on lowers and parts kits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is certainly true about assembling an AR not being real difficult. With that said, building an AR with a premium on accuracy and durability requires a bit more knowledge and effort.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> they have been running this every few weeks. Probably as they have inventory to sell. That's a good deal for DPMS. Prices are crazy lately. Not only for 15's but for 10's as well.


 Don't tell me that with two AR10 stripped lowers sitting around, one on the desk next to me I am tempted to look.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hey do you know if the discount code will work on Sale/Clearance Items?


I just ordered some parts. The promo code only works on the second page. I had and issue figuring this out and messaged them on FB. They responded right away and informed me of this. Contact them. They are easy to deal with.


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

Buying an upper when I get paid. I have some extra lowers laying around from when Obongo got elected.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen prices lower? 

$299 for a complete upper free shipping

$129 for complete lower

or $109.98 for lower and a kit


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Has anyone ever seen prices lower?
> 
> $299 for a complete upper free shipping
> 
> ...


If you haven't subscribed to PSA for their email list, I would do it. EVERYTHING you want goes on sale from time to time. I don't buy unless it's on sale and a good deal.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/

I also just subscribed to AR15xtreme. It looks like they have some decent deals also.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Don't tell me that with two AR10 stripped lowers sitting around, one on the desk next to me I am tempted to look.


Smitty, they did not call you from the safe? That's what mine did until I completed their build.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> If you haven't subscribed to PSA for their email list, I would do it. EVERYTHING you want goes on sale from time to time. I don't buy unless it's on sale and a good deal.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/
> 
> I also just subscribed to AR15xtreme. It looks like they have some decent deals also.


I picked up a mid-length 5.56 upper with BCG and CH from PSA recently.

I've always been a fan of their budget level stuff. A lot of value in that product.

I was recently turned on to a place called Acme Machine (Made in USA Ohio).

I picked up a .224 Valkyrie upper from them with a Ballistic Advantage barrel Aero Precision LR Gen 2 upper reciever and one of their nice rails with BCG and ambi CH for $399.

Can't wait to test it out.

For those of you interested in their offerings check it out at the link below. They threw in some patches and extra goodies with the upper too. They have a "points system" for frequent buyers. Very pleased. EDIT: The one knock on Acme so far is that the website is clunky and hard to get around.

https://www.acmemachine.com/collections/receivers?sort_by=price-ascending


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Spare small parts.
> 
> AR-15 Easily Lost or Damaged Parts Set - AR15Xtreme
> 
> EDIT: Promo code for that site 10% off with code promo10%off


Thanks YES the code worked I just got everything I need for a build for 278.97 with the coupon free shipping 
I'm a happy camper. Darn that's an insane price for a decent AR

Using the coupon even if you get an complete upper and complete lower your still only at like $297


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Thanks YES the code worked I just got everything I need for a build for 278.97 with the coupon free shipping
> I'm a happy camper. Darn that's an insane price for a decent AR
> 
> Using the coupon even if you get an complete upper and complete lower your still only at like $297


I just ordered some parts I wanted. I'll be interested in knowing what you think of the build you're doing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is fun and educational in building your first AR. If you get the bug and move on to building more, you can start building them in different calibers, configurations and for different purposes. You also will learn that not all AR's are created equal and spending more on better parts, especially the barrel and BCG will get you a much more accurate and durable rifle. Have fun.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

RedLion said:


> It is fun and educational in building your first AR. If you get the bug and move on to building more, you can start building them in different calibers, configurations and for different purposes. You also will learn that not all AR's are created equal and spending more on better parts, especially the barrel and BCG will get you a much more accurate and durable rifle. Have fun.


Your right about all that. But also I would think anybody carrying a rifle after SHTF they should know how to strip it to clean it or repair it.
even if it isn't fun for that person.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Your right about all that. But also I would think anybody carrying a rifle after SHTF they should know how to strip it to clean it or repair it.
> even if it isn't fun for that person.


For sure and AR15s are easy to maintenance.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Your right about all that. But also I would think anybody carrying a rifle after SHTF they should know how to strip it to clean it or repair it.
> even if it isn't fun for that person.


That's what I was thinking.


----------

